# Favorite Wine



## Mr Robusto (Jun 4, 2007)

If you select "Other", what wine?


----------



## Waldo (Jun 5, 2007)

Black Currant


----------



## Wade E (Jun 5, 2007)

Hey Waldo, thats mine!
*Edited by: wade *


----------



## geocorn (Jun 5, 2007)

I got into the hobby to make cabs and chards, but at that time, I was a real "greenhorn" about wines and those wines were all I knew. As part of the job of running the Toy Store, I have had to make as many different wines as I could and have found there are a ton of different wines and my palate has changed. My current favorite is the Barolo, followed by the Trebbianno and Sauvignon Blanc.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jun 5, 2007)

I like anything red and dry with a fruity flavor.....I guess I should say...I like the wines we make.


----------



## Fly boy (Jun 5, 2007)

What a difficult choice. I have mad or in the process of make several kits and each one is different. I must admit I like all I have made so far and to pick one would be impossible.


----------



## jwmaverick (Jun 5, 2007)

Can't forget the Port. Love my Port


----------



## grapeman (Jun 5, 2007)

Just like my children, they are all my favorite.


----------



## Mr Robusto (Jun 5, 2007)

This is pretty interesting to me. No one has any of the more popular varietals as their favorite. 


Is this because they are difficult to make or is it the ability to make the unusual that is appealing?


----------



## otto6183 (Jun 5, 2007)

I think my favorites, at this point in time, would have to be Barolo, Amarone, and Sauvignon Blanc.

The 'more popular varietals' are certainly no more difficult to make than any of the others. In addition to individual tastes, I think the availability of superior quality 'other' kits are a major factor illustrated herein.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jun 5, 2007)

Mr Robusto said:


> This is pretty interesting to me. No one has any of the more popular varietals as their favorite.
> 
> 
> Is this because they are difficult to make or is it the ability to make the unusual that is appealing?




I think its due to the fact the hobby would become boring to only make what you think is your favorite. So you make others, and discover an appreciation for them as well. One door opens another, making it hard to say one is better than the other.


Current favorite would be Chardasia, because it is now bulk aging,and one I look most forward to trying, although samples along the way have been extremely good.*Edited by: JWMINNESOTA *


----------



## smurfe (Jun 5, 2007)

I checked Cabernet but if it is dry and red, I normally like it. If you had a Dry/Red choice, I would of checked that.


----------



## PolishWineP (Jun 5, 2007)

I am torn! Is it a really dry red or is it chokecherry? Hmmm...


----------



## rgecaprock (Jun 5, 2007)

*I really, really, like the fruity, flowery, spicy whites. Not necessisarily, sweet but very distinctive aromas and flavours. Very chilled. Sauvignon Blancs, Gerwurtztraminers, Viogniers, Vouvrays, not so much Chardonnay's, but Pinot Grigio's, Chenin Blancs.....X71...lol.* 


*Ramona*



*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## Trigham (Jun 5, 2007)

Hey Apple,I dont have any children but I like them all too, 


well my wife has me does that count lol


----------



## Bert (Jun 7, 2007)

I like all of the wines I make, Reds, Whites, Fruits and Meads...Just some more than others..It's fun and interesting making the wines and trying to find ways to improve them..


----------



## Angell Wine (Jun 7, 2007)

Anything with the Sangiovese grape.


----------



## DrtDoctor (Jun 7, 2007)

Angell,

I'll second that!

DrtDoctor


----------



## Wade E (Jun 8, 2007)

My 2nd would be Waldo's recipe for Blueberry Melomel and hopefully
since I added extra blueberries and substituted 1 gallon of water for
Wymans blueberry juice it will become #1.


----------



## daveb50 (Jun 9, 2007)

My favorite so far - CC Amarone
Dave


----------



## Jack on Rainy (Jun 11, 2007)

Interesting poll but I can't vote because I am bewitched by wonderful
options! I haven't yet bottled my first kit wine, started in March but
have all four listed varietals polishing or bulk aging. As to my
historical favorites, I'd like to vote for dry/reds - I'm with Smurfe.


----------



## JimCook (Jun 14, 2007)

Australian Shiraz, from Barossa valley especially. It's like drinking a ribeye.


- Jim


----------



## geocorn (Jun 14, 2007)

Show this poll to a wine steward at a liquor store and he would "dropin his tracks". As an aside,the wine steward really opens up when you start talking Super Tuscan, Barolo, Amarone, Chateuneuf-du-Pape.


----------



## sangwitch (Jun 17, 2007)

my favorite wine is the one that is open!


I like the big chewy reds most of all


----------



## OilnH2O (Jun 25, 2007)

My "other" was Pinot Noir because I have more of that than anything ele, but I can see my taste evolving to different reds -- I've got Nebbiolo andshiraz going as well but still like "everyday" cabs and merlots.


----------



## moonmoon (Aug 1, 2007)

so many choice/
but Pinot Noir is ok!


----------



## dfwwino (Aug 22, 2007)

Rhone blends, such as Syrah, Carignan, Grenache, etc.


----------



## BonnieJoy (Sep 19, 2007)

I made a crumptious LH Vidal that has changed non-drinkers minds about wine. Also a favorite was the batch of tart cherry mead I made last Fall. Tastes like fresh cherry pie. Yum.


My palate has been evoling. The first vinifera that pulled me away fromsweet quafing wines was aRiesling. Then I discoveredOld Vin Zin.


I have 7 gallons of CA Zin fermenting right now. Can't wait to get it into my Hungarian Oak barrel.


----------



## pkcook (Sep 19, 2007)

Of the Kit wines I've made, my favorite is the Veiux Chateau Da Roi (Chateuneuf-du-Pape). Of fruit wines there is no question its the red raspberry! 


Of the commercial wines that I've not made in kit, I love Shiraz!*Edited by: pkcook *


----------



## s.arkvinomaker (Oct 14, 2007)

I've got a wine for you I bet you would just love. I visited a winery in S. Florida called Eden Vinyards in Alva , FL They make a Starfruit wine which is floral in smell, mildly sweet and tropical in taste. Their website is www.edenwinery.com I am now in search of fresh fruit to try making it myself now.


----------



## s.arkvinomaker (Oct 15, 2007)

That's a tough one because like someone said they are all our baby's especially after working with them for a year. I don't think I can narrow it to one but maybe a couple. Muscadine and plum. They are the two I make every year.


----------



## moto-girl (Oct 16, 2007)

Of all the kit wines I've made, none are over a year old. But, as for commercial wines, a big red chewy Zin usually fits the bill.


----------



## dfwwino (Oct 16, 2007)

geocorn said:


> Show this poll to a wine steward at a liquor store and he would "dropin his tracks". As an aside,the wine steward really opens up when you start talking Super Tuscan, Barolo, Amarone, Chateuneuf-du-Pape.




Tell the wine steward that you're looking for a Tannat Merlot and you'll really impress them. When they respond "Huh," tell him or her it is a blend most popular in Uruguay, but also in Argentina. When they respond "Huh," tell him or her Uruguay is a small country in South America bordered byArgentina and Brazil and the Atlantic Ocean. Perhaps you can tell I was looking for a sample of the RJ Spagnols Restricted Quantity Argentine Tannat Merlot. But she at least was familiar with Carmenere and I bought and tried a bottle. I explained to her that Carmenere was a grapepreviously mistaken for Merlot and now a major grape in South America. She did indeed open up and gave me several empty wine boxesfor my upcoming move.


----------



## Coaster (Nov 26, 2007)

Any port or icewine I've made.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 26, 2007)

DFW, theTannat Merlot RQ is the 1 that caught my eye and pre-ordered as soon as I seen it.
*Edited by: wade *


----------



## Jwhelan939 (Jan 3, 2008)

Lambrusco


----------



## Oneo Teras (Jan 3, 2008)

A fine Pinot Noir is the best... Second is Amarone.


----------



## myway22 (Jan 5, 2008)

Chianti and Amarone - Red
Pinot Grigio- White


Although since joining this forum, I find myself trying some new wines, so I may change my mind.


----------



## hannabarn (Jan 10, 2008)

Chianti


----------



## joeswine (Jan 14, 2008)

WELL people any white wine will do for me,pino nior if I had to chose a red,1st,2nd sharaza,guess thats a perty wide divide


----------



## acesover (Jan 16, 2008)

pinot noir and pinot grigio


----------



## joeswine (Jan 17, 2008)

frascati,or sharza


----------



## gc605 (Feb 25, 2008)

nebbiolo


----------



## kenkiper (Apr 18, 2009)

Pinot Grigio. Hands down. Easy to drink with a clean finish.


----------



## kdcurl (Apr 26, 2009)

Difficult choice! . I guess CC Amerone would be my first choice by a verrry narrow margine over En Primier Pinot noir.RJS Cellar classic cab-sauve w/skins ,CC Pinot synergy w/skins--I am starting to see a pattern here.


----------



## nursejohn (Apr 27, 2009)

A gewertztraminer for me.


----------



## Jwhelan939 (Jul 12, 2009)

I'll be honest. I love my Lambrusco!!!


----------



## LindseyGrapes1 (Jul 29, 2009)

Our favorites are Malbec and Traminette! Of course, Barolo rates right up there also!


----------



## Moofia Mob7383 (Sep 15, 2010)

Eis wine. Fell in love with this when I was stationed in Germany.


----------



## tonyt (Sep 15, 2010)

Favorite wine? Red and Italian. My #1 is Brunello, commercial and kit. Wife's #1, Amarone. Close second for both of us is that WE Petite Verdot.


----------



## hannabarn (Sep 21, 2010)

Amarone


----------



## Danny (Jul 20, 2011)

Favorite to make to date has been Blackberry -- made first batch of Muscadine last fall, too, that could quickly become my favorite to make.


Still evolving in the big Reds arena. Have made two type of Cabs and Luna Rosa from kits -- all very good. Have some of each still in inventory, one of my cabs over 4 years old -- still good.


Making an Amarone this fall. Looking forward to results as most people on here who have made it rave about it.


----------



## Sipper (Oct 22, 2011)

Chateneuf du Pape


----------



## uavwmn (Oct 24, 2011)

Amaronne


----------

